# My 3 years 2 weeks prp journey



## Shakuse (Jan 24, 2019)

good day All

first of all, i have to thank this forum. It gave me courage hearing all the stories /experiences that everyone posted.

I applied for my PRP under spouse 30 June 2016. the first six months i never made any follow up. Early 2017 i started calling the home affairs call centre. my application was moving until March 2017 till 2018 there was no progress apart from when i call, the response would be it busy with the adjudicator.( frustrating I know) even a case number was issued

By then i was preparing to renew my TRP. In my mind i thought the visa would expire 7/8/18. i messed up the dates. by the time i realized this it had already expired. that was the begging of stress. After asking around someone told me to attached a motivational letter admitting that you are renewing whilst the current TRP expired, and i was also waiting for my police clearance from my home country to be issued.

let me just say i submitted what ever document you can think of that ties me and my husband. i was also pregnant by then. i added in the sonar pictures, reports from the doctor. IT WAS STRESS....then there was the waiting game.

baby was born. when we went to apply his birth certificate they told us they couldn't as my visa was expired. We showed them the receipt of the PRP and the one for the TRP and said we are still waiting to hear from DHA. Luckily it was processed.

December 2018 i made follow ups with DHA on the TRP, was told it was at decison stage. End December the outcome was out and they issued me TRP with 2 years. THANKS GOD...

January 2019, I started the follow up on the PRP, still it was showing that it was last updated in 2017. i saw a thread of emails from DHA on this forum and i sent each one listed there an email. no one responded. 2 days later i saw a missed call from Pretoria. i called it back, it couldn't get thru. then hubby called to say DHA called him. they are requesting that i should send in my current TRP with my copy of passport plus the receipt and we did. A week later when i called DHA status had changed, its now sitting with Quality Assurance stage 1.

From that day till April 2019, there was no movement, i made several calls, emails to the call centre email nothing. i then emailed the same people i did last time. only one responded who referred me to tebogo. i explained to her what my situation was. she responded two days later and cc two of her colleagues. when i called the DHA call centre, there was an update, it was now at Quality Assurance stage 3.

on 30th JUne 2019, it marked 3 years since i had applied. when i called i was told it was at Decision stage. A week later it was by printing. a week later i got emails from DHA informing me the decision was made and the outcome was sent to vfs. i called just to double check and it was true.

i called vfs after 2 days they still had not received my outcome. i called DHA they said they sent it to VFS. more stress. the waiting continued.

an sms then came thru, application for XXXX is ready for collection. i went in not knowing what to expect. A positive outcome it was .. I was granted the permanent residency.

Advice to those that are still waiting, call , email now and then, dont give up.. ABOVE ALL TRUST IN THE LORD AND ALWAYS PRAY. 

NEXT STEP APPLYING MY ID


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

Shakuse said:


> good day All
> 
> first of all, i have to thank this forum. It gave me courage hearing all the stories /experiences that everyone posted.
> 
> ...



Congratulations lady. What an experience!!!!!

Atleast sweet news at last. 


DHA PLEASE..... WHY??????


----------



## Shakuse (Jan 24, 2019)

Kkkkkkk what a long wait. At least it was a positive outcome


----------



## Drnl (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi dear sister
I just wanted to know after your relative visa expired what did you exactly do to renew it because mine expired since october 2018 and my original passport got lost but i managed to get a new one
How did you renew?your TRP?


----------

